# a few questions about hopper 3



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am thinking about replacing my VIP 622/722 DVRs with hopper 3 and I have a few questions about it. The folks on the dish customer service are not very useful and can't seem to answer these (or at least their answers don't inspire confidence).

1. Do I have to connect to the internet? I don't plan on using the internet with my dish and don't want to have to connect it.

2. What type of video compression is used in the signal from the sattelite to the hopper 3? Is it MPEG 2/4 like the other dish receivers use or is it something else? What sattelites do I need in the southeast (currently use 119 and 127), are the same sattelites used by hopper or I will I need to reposition my antenna.

3. How does it physically connect to all the TVs throughout the house. Is this on cable or by RF or what?

4. Does hopper 3 have an over the air tuner? I currently use my 722 to get broadcast over the air channels as one of my TVs (a projector actually) does not have a tuner of its own. I hae about 20 separate OTA channels in my area, dish only carries the major networks on DBS.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

1 No you don't have to connect but to make max use you should.
2 Mpeg4 DISH satellites are 110/119/129 Western Arc 61.5 & 72.7 Eastern Arc.
3 Hopper doesn't connect HD with coaxial cable it uses Joey 2. or HDMI & splitters
4 OTA tuner is an option $50-60.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

2. H3 uses the same satellite signals as all other Dish Receivers - HD=MPEG4.
3. Hopper is the server with 16 satellite tuners (with dual channel OTA tuner and PTAT can record up to 21 simultaneous channels) and one HDMI, one composite and one component TV connection, all the same channel. Other TV's must use some flavor of Joey each of which uses either composite or HDMI connections.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

2. H3 does employ H.262, H.264 and H.265 video compression for SD, HD and UHD


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

1 . You have to connect either the internet OR a phone connection if you want to order PPV / etc. You also need one or the other for the "are you there check" - that's been a Dish requirement since day 1. If you have to make a choice - I'd use the Internet. You can also use Wifi for the Hopper. If you use the phone connection, It can do Caller ID display.

2. HD receivers all require the same. Your Hopper 3 uses the newer Hybrid LNBs / nodes instead of the Dishpro Pro Plus versions.

3. The connection between Hoppers and Joeys does not need to be coax (although Dish wants it that way). Cat5/5e/6 UTP will work fine. You cannot just connect your TV to the coax without a Joey to get programming from the Hopper - And If you are going to have OTA for each TV separate from the Hopper's OTA adapter - you need a separate coax cable for that - can't share.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

I am in the same boat, looking to upgrade (2) 622's.
Support told me that a Hopper 3 cannot connect directly to a TV. I must use a Joey. Correct?
Currently, I drive (2) tv's from one 622. HDMI to one and component to the other. They both display the same channel and both can be displaying at the same time. Will H3 do this?
(2) TV's don't have Ethernet. Can wireless Joey's be used? If so, what is the downside?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Hopper3 has the same connections as your 622 - HDMI and Component. However - I would recomend that you get a Joey for the 2nd TV - this way it can watch it's own programming as well as what is displaying on the Hopper.

Even if your TV's had ethernet (or Wifi) - you couldn't connect them to the Hopper that way. You have to use the Joey client. I don't know how Wireless Joeys will work with the Hopper3. On the older Hoppers, there is another device to enable this. If you have coax between the 622 and TV2, you can use that for the wired Joey connection.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

The H3 also requires an Internet connection if you intend to make use of the DishAnywhere streaming feature.


----------

